# Caribe and red



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,
It's been a long time since I post some picture of my caribe and one eye red.
As you can see, there have been some fighting between my and caribe.
Hope you like them, comment are welcome.
Chouin

A picture of my caribe some week ago.
Chouin


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice pygos,what's up with that red no eye or what.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you have a nice setup and nice fish. but that red looks stressed imo unless hes trying to breed. im surprised he can hang with them caribe.
wes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pygos man, how long have you had that one eye red?


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

I bought the red 3 years ago. When I bought him he was 1" and had only one eye.
I know that he is stress, but no one want a one eye red.
Thank you
Chouin


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

That one-eyed red looks great


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Chouin said:


> I bought the red 3 years ago. When I bought him he was 1" and had only one eye.
> I know that he is stress, but no one want a one eye red.
> Thank you
> Chouin


he must be one bad ass red!
wes


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes he is, caribe are suppose to be eating machine, but he eat more than them.
Here a picture of him when he was 1 1/2 years old.
Chouin


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats a a badass P man(one eye)! Actually the whole crew looks badass!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

wow, beautiful


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

1 weye is badass man!









Superb looking Caribe.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

i like the red with one eye


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautiful fish man










That red's a soldier, ey?...i love it


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

holy f*ck where is his eye!!! lol i spent like 10 min looking at that picture before i finaly read the topic neat man


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

1 eyed reds are evil!! super aggressive


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn that is an old one eyed red.. looks like theyve been doin some scrapping..

nice looking p's though


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

that red definatelly looks crazy man!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice tank set up. Those lip injuries look harsh though. Hope they heal up quick!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice monsters you have there


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking pygo's, especially the Cariba's are flawless









The red is the only one I don't like. I can't stand it when one of my fish has some wounds or damage


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Bad ass killers!!


----------

